# DIY Lava Ledges?



## DancesWithDolls (Nov 26, 2016)

Does anyone have good DIY instructions for Lava Ledges? I'd like to build a stairway to the top level of my cage and it would be crazy expensive to buy that many store bought lava ledges. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

The only thing I could suggest is to buy pumice stones in the beauty section, drill holes in them and then use hanger bolts, washers and wingnuts to install. I have not made any but I can look into it more if you think this would work. Not sure if this would be a much cheaper route than buying Lava Ledges?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Im not sure. I imagine a large pumice stone of similar size may be not that much less cost wise. Plus the other supplies you would need to attach it. 
But I would also worry that it could be possible that it was treated with god knows what that might not make it safe to be chewed on.

I get mine at drsfostersmith.com they are on sale sometimes. I'd just slowly buy them over time until you have enough! One every other week or so lol


----------



## DancesWithDolls (Nov 26, 2016)

Omg I love dr s foster & smith. I spend so much money online there, they should have some sort of frequent flier program lol. I did find a day for cement bird perches but from what I've read its a tedious process of soaking them to leach out the toxins and whatnot. I don't think I want to chance that. I think you guys are right about me just buying them .


----------

